# Can I see some pics of shorter cuts?



## *tina*

Captain has a longer coat right now, but he is so warm in the sun/heat I'd like to go a bit shorter. So, if you would be so kind as to post some pictures of shorter styles to share with the groomer, that would be great!

I would really like a Miami but my husband isn't crazy about bracelets.


----------



## passion4poodles

I have Tynk in a Town and Country without the topknot, so it looks like she has saluki ears....I like it but for a boy pup, you may feel different.


----------



## Olie

These are cuts I did NOT a groomer There is a Miami I had not trimmed up the bracelets yet. Olies body I trimmed with a comb attachment 1/2 inch and I left the legs long.


----------



## Olie

This is my favorite pet cut. The body is short and the legs long. It is a modified Lamb the dog is Gunther, I believe his owner is a member here too 









Bikini or summer cut was what this one was listed as








Now that I look at the summer cut - don't use that one lol - the length maybe but there are some ruff areas on this one.


----------



## partial2poodles

I don't want to sound ignorant but I HATE that old fashioned poodle cut with the poofy legs. HOWEVER I have one of mine in that rim right now to see how it would look. I often go thru book with poodles from the 50's, 60's and 70's and give a dog a RETRO haircut. That's what that is. Remember how everone used to get their Airdales trimmed with the teddy bear arms and legs? A new style that I am seeing more and more is the German Trim. It has a tail like a Kerry Blue, shaved ear leathers, shaved face (paws shaved are optional) the body can range from a #10 to a clip on comb trim with the legs thicker at the bottoms. My Avatar of my parti poodle shows him in that trim. Its also great for dogs battling ear infections. I do it on clients dogs if they say they can't get rid of the ear problems. My vet also loves seeing poodles with the German Trim


----------



## kanatadoggroomer

This is my Rainee with a (relatively) short haircut. She has very, very, very thick wooly hair. Her back is about 1" long, her legs are scissored a tad bit longer.


----------



## Cameo

here's a few grooms I've done over the past few years. Some shorter, some teddy bear styles (no clean face or feet), but it should give you a view of different clips.

Thanks for looking


----------



## *tina*

I really like the look of that modified lamb! Thanks for all of the suggestions, I appreciate them (and I'm sure Captain will too!)


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

in the summer I always keep a very short cut on Ocsi, he always seems to be sooo hot! well and he found out that he likes to go swimming! so the shorter the better for that! sand gets EVERYWHERE when he goes swimming in lake Michigan! 

short summer cut from a few years ago when we lived in NC:
(I love the expressions I get from him!)



















this summer in Chicago:










on a trip to Atlanta last year:
(his face is priceless! LOL)


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

(is that chicken I smell?)










my little lake swimmer 









pre getting all wet!










all the cuts were done by me, I just used the #10 blade on him all over with a short 1/4 inch guard (I think) then cut his feet and face and tail with the #10 blade no guard and scissored his top knot and ears


----------



## Michelle

He's so cute!
Sparkle&Spunk, I see you live in Chicago, I do too! Just about an hour south from there


----------



## Marian

Sparkle&Spunk said:


> on a trip to Atlanta last year:
> (his face is priceless! LOL)


Love it! Not only the face but the back legs too. LOL!


----------



## thestars

If you want a "manly" cut you can take the coat done to a 5F all over as I did in this pic of Sam. I have short bracelets this time but you can either remove them or blend the leg in a very short lamb. Sam goes fishing with Dad so he wants him to look more like a hunting dog. Although all the guys in the fishing club love to see the kids, they take turns going out to greet all the fishermen on their return cause I'm the photographer at the weigh-in.


----------



## LindseyB




----------



## LindseyB

woops! my link didnt work


----------



## partial2poodles

I think Sam is exceptionally handsome. I really like that manly cut. The ears look nice when short. Love his tail.


----------



## doggyhog

my boy got a crazy hair cut this summer, shaved him with a #10 blade 







:biggrin: Hehe, just because of the humidity and ticks. ):

The picture is 2 months after his shave.


----------



## Marlow's Mum

doggyhog said:


> my boy got a crazy hair cut this summer, shaved him with a #10 blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Hehe, just because of the humidity and ticks. ):
> 
> The picture is 2 months after his shave.


DoggyHog, you boy is beautiful! This short cut looks great on him 

I was wondering, what would a german cut looks like with a longer face...not full but not shaved close. Say...8 weeks growth.

I think it would be cute!!!


----------



## spoowhisperer

Here is my Ellie in a Miami. It necessary for me to keep her ears short, we battled serious ear infections for almost a year. She has been doing well for a year now, so I', afraid to grow them out.

Easter may be over... by maryac58, on Flickr

Another groom style, growing coat out after a summer shave down.

Look! by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Underpants Gnome

spoowhisperer said:


> Here is my Ellie in a Miami. It necessary for me to keep her ears short, we battled serious ear infections for almost a year. She has been doing well for a year now, so I', afraid to grow them out.
> 
> Easter may be over... by maryac58, on Flickr
> 
> I LOVE the tail!!! Okay, I love the whole dog, but that tail is fantastic. Cute how it contrasts with the short ears.


----------



## Maura9900

*tina* said:


> i would really like a miami but my husband isn't crazy about bracelets.


ditto!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Here is Betty-Jo in what we call a town and country, Flynn in a longish kennel cut, and Holly in a bikini, what we call a New Yorker, with Betty in her T&C.


----------



## Jessie's Mom

Cameo said:


> here's a few grooms I've done over the past few years. Some shorter, some teddy bear styles (no clean face or feet), but it should give you a view of different clips.
> 
> Thanks for looking


cameo, just looking for pics of summer cuts for jessie and i wanted to take a moment to compliment your grooming. all beautiful jobs!


----------



## faerie

cameo is amazing.


----------



## ChummyKauai

That's exactly what I'm trying to do with Charlie! Great shot of the chest area! *Stunning Poodle!*


----------



## FozziesMom

here's a link to Fozzie's flickr feed, you can see a lot of his post groom shots there too: Flickr: FozziesMomSF's Photostream


----------



## 3dogs

Be very thankful that the groomer called you. I think the groomer did the right thing if they weren't comfortable grooming your dog. Could be the best dog BUT if the groomer is not familiar with the dog pattern then be thankful it didn't come out stripped down to the skin, with a whacked TK & a Palm tree tail. Be very happy.

I hope that you will find a groomer that can properly do your poodle in the way you like.


----------



## rjen

*miami*

Here is a pic of Belle in a miami. She was super poofy before and everyone kept telling me how very fat she was.


----------



## whitepoodles

*various photos of our clients' and some of our own dogs in pet trims. The white dog 4th from left is Cole's grandfather Magnum pictured at 12 years of age.*


----------



## kris6332

Wow! All of you guys have beautiful girls and boys! Poodles make for such an amazing canvas to show your grooming ability/artistry.


----------



## Ms Stella

*oh i really love this on a male...very manly*



thestars said:


> If you want a "manly" cut you can take the coat done to a 5F all over as I did in this pic of Sam. I have short bracelets this time but you can either remove them or blend the leg in a very short lamb. Sam goes fishing with Dad so he wants him to look more like a hunting dog. Although all the guys in the fishing club love to see the kids, they take turns going out to greet all the fishermen on their return cause I'm the photographer at the weigh-in.


Very masculine..I like it!


----------



## PhaedraAllen

.....


----------



## PhaedraAllen

thestars said:


> If you want a "manly" cut you can take the coat done to a 5F all over as I did in this pic of Sam. I have short bracelets this time but you can either remove them or blend the leg in a very short lamb. Sam goes fishing with Dad so he wants him to look more like a hunting dog. Although all the guys in the fishing club love to see the kids, they take turns going out to greet all the fishermen on their return cause I'm the photographer at the weigh-in.


Wow!! That is a fantastic cut for a boy!

I've always love the miami with the short legs and bracelets. At least it doesnt look like they are wearing spandex. I've always wondered how my boy would look in a miami but then a groomer scared me when she said he would look like a spider, so I never tried. Now....I think I will give this a try this summer.

And the short ears have really been growing on me. So cute and don't droop into the food and water. I may just get brave enough to shave the ears also....although it's scary considering how long I've heard they take to grow back out. And his are sooo long and beautiful right now. But I bet he would LOVE this cut.

Thanks and your boy looks so gorgeous that you must have all the neighborhood females chasing him down the street on your walks. lol

That's what the little neighbor girls do with Jasper...they will ride their bikes along side him as we walk and they do the whole whisper stadium roar chant, "Jaaaaasperrrr...Jaaaaasperrrr...Jaaaaasperrrr". So cute that he has groupies in the making.


----------



## neVar

This is bella in her 'summer' cut HCC. 

with more hair back when it was not yet spring though it should have been! 









and just a couple days ago i took her down shorter as coat change SUCKS. i chopped her top knot down so took the jacket down to balance it out a bit more


----------

